# Today was my first day!



## Jackie O (Nov 2, 2009)

At my MAC job! Woo! I was SO excited, thank fully today is a Monday so things were kind of slow so I was able to absorb information better. I'm just really looking forward to meeting and networking with new people, I truly adore this company and worked so hard to get the position. I was a new hire that was originally offered a freelance position. I was told that eventually *if* I became a permanent hire that I'd have to work at the Macy's counter first and then get "promoted" to the MAC store. But after my interviews they liked me so much that I was hired to work straight into the store, I was shocked because I was told no one here ever gets hired straight into the store! So expectations are very high, and I'm not even a licensed cosmetologist. Just a girl with a passion and a dream that came true!!! 

If any of you guys live in the Aloha state and shop at Pearlridge make sure you come by and say hi, ask for Jackie!


----------



## Tahti (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, you lucky lady - that's amazing! Hope the new job goes really well, and a huge congratulations!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats!  I am glad to hear that your first day went so well!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, that is so exciting! Congrats and good luck with the new job!


----------



## rei181 (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats! I'll have to come by on Vet's Day when I make my way to Oahu.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats again!! From one of your youtube subbies!!!


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 3, 2009)

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## Jackie O (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_Congrats again!! From one of your youtube subbies!!!_

 
aww thank you hun! so glad to hear from my fellow youtubers on here


----------



## Jackie O (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rei181* 

 
_





Congrats! I'll have to come by on Vet's Day when I make my way to Oahu._

 
yeah come by and show some love! lol


----------



## Nushki (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats! Seems like your going to enjoy it there


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow well done! Have fun xx


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 4, 2009)

congratulations Jackie O! I just checked out your youtube channel and will subscribe. Beautiful skin! what shade and what foundation did u use in the catwalk look vid?


----------



## Jackie O (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lojical1* 

 
_congratulations Jackie O! I just checked out your youtube channel and will subscribe. Beautiful skin! what shade and what foundation did u use in the catwalk look vid?_

 
thank you so much you are very sweet. I am using Studio Fix Fluid in NW45 and Mineralize SkinFinish Natural in Deep Dark


----------



## cindiaz (Nov 4, 2009)

Congratulations and i'm going right now to check your channel!


----------



## Jackie O (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_Congratulations and i'm going right now to check your channel!_

 
thank you hun I hope you like


----------



## cindiaz (Nov 4, 2009)

Love your tutorials,I saw 3 already,lol,and I'm a subscriber now.


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats!! You are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats!  That's so exciting.  I wish I were in Hawaii to be able to stop by.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats from a fellow MAC Artist and now, new subscriber! You do beautiful work


----------



## User67 (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats! Welcome to the family


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 4, 2009)

congrats! i have my interview with MAC soon! glad you're loving it!


----------



## Jackie O (Nov 4, 2009)

thank yoooou all, especially to my fellow MAC artists and my new subscribers


----------



## LineausBH58 (Nov 4, 2009)

Woot! Woot!  Congrats... mine is tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jackie O (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 

 
_Woot! Woot! Congrats... mine is tomorrow!!!_

 
sweet! congrats to you too hun! good luck


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 6, 2009)

congrats hun!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Nov 7, 2009)

that is absolutely incredible!
major congrats to you!
best of luck to your future with the company!


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 10, 2009)

Good for you! I can't wait for my first day. ^_^


----------



## vanamora (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats! You Deserved It...you're Makeup Is Absolutely Flawless! I Follow Your Videos On Youtube As Well! Keep Up The Fabulous Girl!


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 18, 2010)

So inspiring! Congrats and I wish you much success!!


----------

